# Hi Im New To This Forum



## charlton47 (May 3, 2007)

hi.......i may have ibs but still getting all those test donejust had the video endiscopy think its called yesterday... you swallow a small camera and they attach sensors around your body for 8 hours need to wait for results on that...this is a test one she did on me something bout being better designed and wider angles (or something) than the others (was worst 9 hours being stuck in hospital with nothing to do) ive had all the other ones the endoscopy (think thats the one that goes up the erm.... bum....5 times had that done within a year (unbalievable)..... the other one that goes down the throat but that got cancelled tafter 2 attempts because my lips were turning blue...plus constant x-rays and dozens of blood testsanyways ive had these problems for about just over 10 years lived with it until the last year which has now got really badi need to go to the toilet at least 6-7 times when im at work and about 4 times at homeits pretty bad when i get up early in the morning before work usually 3 times before leaving.....i tend to be in more pain when im actually on the toilet...since december i now get really bad pains between intestines and chest which are sometimes the worst pain i get making me clutch the area ...can hardley stand usualyy falling to my knees with the pain and then it would just stop and come back againdoing this for about 20 min before fully stopping for awhile......im not sure if this is part of ibs if someone else had this let me know how you stopped it... have not seen it mentioned anywere..other than this i seem to have almost every simptom that is mentioned oof ibs....so dont know what else it could beanyone used digestrol and what you think of it?erm sorry seemed to of gone on abit there ooops


----------



## 14529 (Feb 1, 2007)

Try looking under the IBS-D forum to get tips on how to cope and what others are doing to help their symptoms. It's a hard battle, I understand. And it is so unfortunate that this problem has no cause..or at least doctors don't seem to find any. You will definitely find a lot of help here. good luck!


----------

